# Align probiotic - when in stores?



## Gutguy22 (Jul 6, 2004)

Does anyone know when this product will be in stores?I'm trying to decide if I should order it online or just wait. Someone mentioned in the other thread that it would be out in 3 months, but that was in early November.thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome


----------



## Gutguy22 (Jul 6, 2004)

I called, looks like at least 6 months.


----------

